# Black Friday and Cyber Monday



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2016)

We've got something special for you guys on Black Friday and Cyber Monday... not a sale per se, but we will be putting up some rare, unique, and special items for sale through the JKI Specials on instagram and on FB... if you dont follow or like us yet, now might be a good time to get on that &#128521; I think you guys will be stoked to see what kinds of things we put up there.


----------



## jklip13 (Nov 22, 2016)

Can you tell me them first before everyone else? That would be great thanks.


----------



## YG420 (Nov 22, 2016)

+1 haha


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 22, 2016)

And here I am working both those days...


----------



## dough (Nov 22, 2016)

tgfencer said:


> And here I am working both those days...



me too hopefully I will get a minute to sneak a peak


----------



## labor of love (Nov 22, 2016)

tgfencer said:


> And here I am working both those days...





dough said:


> me too hopefully I will get a minute to sneak a peak



Gentlemen take my advice, simply work 2 part time jobs and tell both places you're scheduled at the other. That's how I get off for holidays.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2016)

lol... well, i've got some older keijiro doi single bevel knives that i was planning on throwing up there for these days. There's some other stuff too.


----------



## mcritchlow (Nov 22, 2016)

Very cool. Though it will be another one of those times I wish I was right handed I'm sure


----------



## JBroida (Nov 25, 2016)

Got a bunch of knives up so far:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------



## JBroida (Nov 25, 2016)

there was an error on our website showing our specials all as out of stock... this was an error, and they are all still in stock. We are fixing them all right now and the specials should all be working in a few minutes.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------



## Matus (Nov 25, 2016)

Jon, those are some very special knives.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 26, 2016)

[video]https://scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/15257508_1765070293757025_8677397641023193088_n.mp 4[/video]

ust 2 of these Kejiro Doi Hayate Yanagiba in stock... they come with ebony octagon handles, a ho wood saya, kiri (paulownia) wood display and storage box, certificate of authenticity, and, if you ask, free sharpening by me. These were forged by well known and now retired blacksmith Kejiro Doi and sharpened by equally well respected and also retired Yukinori Oda, former head of the sharpeners association. These are not being made anymore by these two craftsmen and are thus extremely rare. Get them while they last. Copy and paste the following link to see our specials today: www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------

